# List of things you take while moving to Australia



## Aarti G (Aug 22, 2012)

Hello Friends,

Just opening a new thread for all to add/input their list of items which you take to Australia. Here goes my list (based on costs, usability and availability)

- Indian Cookwares ( Non-stick pans, kadhai etc)
- Food Processor ( typically used for grinding masalas, kneading wheat flour etc)
- Small Mandir (god)
- Offcourse clothings 

Please add your list so that everyone can refer it and make their own as req.

Aarti G


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

Aarti G said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> Just opening a new thread for all to add/input their list of items which you take to Australia. Here goes my list (based on costs, usability and availability)
> 
> ...


I guess instead of God - you could have said temple - God is already there everywhere


----------



## citylan (Apr 9, 2013)

Food stuff like Haldirams
Footwear
Masalas


----------



## TheEndGame (Mar 25, 2008)

citylan said:


> Food stuff like Haldirams
> Footwear
> Masalas


food stuff n spices are not allowed....


----------



## TheEndGame (Mar 25, 2008)

Aarti G said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> Just opening a new thread for all to add/input their list of items which you take to Australia. Here goes my list (based on costs, usability and availability)
> 
> ...


carry indian pressure cooker..
rest thing you can get there, and in almost same price...


----------



## apatnia (May 9, 2015)

*Hi*

Hi,

I am a new comer to Sydney in a couple of months I will be moving with my family.

I am seeking answers to below from those members who are already in migrated to Australia and especially Sydney:

- What household/kitchen stuff is recommended to bring like utensils,cookware,containers? Based on cost based analysis and what is easily/lower rate available in Sydney.?

- Can we bring Food processors, and Air fryers(used) into Sydney?

- What other items do you think which are required when you move in to a rented apartment or house, based on experience.

I know most of the stuff I listed there above, can come only in Packaging via movers.

But would be good to know what is helpful.

Thanks
Amit


----------



## sdnath (Oct 15, 2014)

citylan said:


> Food stuff like Haldirams
> Footwear
> Masalas



you can get all food stuff and masalas here in any Indian stores


----------

